# Whos competing this year then?



## photo-flex (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi, whos competing this year?

il be at the nabba shows mostly, but will also be at the yorkshire open, il be behind the camera for most of it and maybe onstage at batley in october.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be doing Nabba North East at Batley in May


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

powerhouse is competing in mr olympia this year i think


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

GBPF masters in Feb, Bench in May and unequipped in June if i can persuade my Mrs we dont need to go on holiday untill July.

Thats the plan anyway.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

thaiman said:


> powerhouse is competing in mr olympia this year i think


yeah, there was a few of you mouthy lot in my thread. Surely you must be competing the way you were trying to put me down


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll be in the south east tiddlywinks qualifiers, been training for it for months.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Smitch said:


> I'll be in the south east tiddlywinks qualifiers, been training for it for months.


What claas, I was thinking about doing that show

I will crush you like the grape


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> What claas, I was thinking about doing that show
> 
> I will crush you like the grape


Well not in the disabled class with you. :lol:


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I'm off gear(22 months now) for family planning reasons.If i get some good news from the mrs anytime soon i'll be doing one.I don't know whether it will be NABBA or UKBFF.I'm not going to compete in either of these federations natural and BNBF want seven years natural so i'm in limbo really.

And before anyone asks no i'm not firing blanks,i had a test 10 months ago,all was well.I think it must be the mrs, she's burying her head in the sand, although we already have a three year old together.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Well not in the disabled class with you. :lol:


 :lol:

You win this one, but I'll get you next time :cursing:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> I'm off gear(22 months now) for family planning reasons.If i get some good news from the mrs anytime soon i'll be doing one.I don't know whether it will be NABBA or UKBFF.I'm not going to compete in either of these federations natural and BNBF want seven years natural so i'm in limbo really.
> 
> And before anyone asks no i'm not firing blanks,i had a test 10 months ago,all was well.I think it must be the mrs, she's burying her head in the sand, although we already have a three year old together.


have you tried having sex in the shower mate. Apparently that works everytime


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> You win this one, but I'll get you next time :cursing:


I've heard they're still on the look out for swimmer paralympians for 2012 though? :laugh:

Leave the tiddlywinks to the big boys... :tongue:


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> have you tried having sex in the shower mate. Apparently that works everytime


Lol.thanks for the advice,i don't think we'd both fit in the shower.I've got three kids altogether,never had to try beyond the third month with them.The doc put the mrs on provera depot birth control after our last and didn't warn us that it takes fertility ages to return for some women.I suspect thats the root of the problem although the docs denying it could be.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> Lol.thanks for the advice,i don't think we'd both fit in the shower.I've got three kids altogether,never had to try beyond the third month with them.The doc put the mrs on provera depot birth control after our last and didn't warn us that it takes fertility ages to return for some women.I suspect thats the root of the problem although the docs denying it could be.


Must pis.s you off all these kids getting preggers and dont even want/know how to look after a child.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Must pis.s you off all these kids getting preggers and dont even want/know how to look after a child.


Yeah,give chav birds provera depot compulsory.

I've put together a lovely cycle also,it's sat in a box on top of the wardrobe and i'm just itching to get started.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> Yeah,give chav birds provera depot compulsory.
> 
> I've put together a lovely cycle also,it's sat in a box on top of the wardrobe and i'm just itching to get started.


but how will you do those natty shows then. Dont they test?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll be doing the Juniors at either Kent in August or Brum again in Sept


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm entering the "how many threads can l post a day" comp in Bolton....


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> but how will you do those natty shows then. Dont they test?


I won't do a natty show,i'll just bide my time 'till i can do a cycle.Although i knew a fella who did the BNBF or ANB worlds and had a bitch tit 6 weeks out from the show.Thats just hypocrisy.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I'm entering the "how many threads can l post a day" comp in Bolton....


i know someone one here who follows all your threads and docuaments them mate, so he will prob come to support. Need a plane ticket though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> I won't do a natty show,i'll just bide my time 'till i can do a cycle.Although i knew a fella who did the BNBF or ANB worlds and had a bitch tit 6 weeks out from the show.Thats just hypocrisy.


ha! i think it happens lots tbh. But the only story i have got is an "i know somebody" story, and we know those arent worth a wa.nk.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:



> I'm entering the "how many threads can l post a day" comp in Bolton....


You will win that one by a mile lol


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

im very tempted to step on stage this year, got a pec tear tho so abit paranoid about it


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Nabba south east area

Portsmouth


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

prob doing the Kent Classic in August


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ws0158 said:


> im very tempted to step on stage this year, got a pec tear tho so abit paranoid about it


my last prep and show was all with a bad rip


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ah24 said:


> I'll be doing the Juniors at either Kent in August or Brum again in Sept


do the Kent with me ill rape you back stage!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Would love to have the discipline needed to compete, the fear of looking a right cvnt would always get the better of me.

How long did it take you guys from starting training to standing on stage for the first time ?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> my last prep and show was all with a bad rip


any pics?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Im hoping to be doing the first timers class for the scottish nabba. Im not sure tho...im scared :lol:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> do the Kent with me ill rape you back stage!


SOLD!

I'm there


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Got a fairly busy competitive yr ahead of me!

Feb- BPC Southern Qualifiers

May (as it stands, the date may change as its not set in stone)- BPC British Championships

Nov- WPC World Championships

and if finances allow I may also do the WPC Europeans in June as my coach is thinking of getting a team together for it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Got a fairly busy competitive yr ahead of me!
> 
> Feb- BPC Southern Qualifiers
> 
> ...


Sounds good! My year will look pretty similar I think but not sure if I will do British and Europeans maybe just one.


----------



## photo-flex (Jan 2, 2011)

rs007 said:


> What claas, I was thinking about doing that show
> 
> I will crush you like the grape


Your avatar is at batley, which one was it?


----------



## photo-flex (Jan 2, 2011)

Loads going on then, shame alot is in the south, but you never know


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ws0158 said:


> any pics?


i have vids of comp in my journal and you cant even see it

this is me a few wks out

both have had small tears but the right one is the big one and it didnt really even show that much on stage










i have since made it worse but this was a 15% plus tear (i think more as still cant bench and this was originally ripped in August i think)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ah24 said:


> SOLD!
> 
> I'm there


glad to hear it! see you there!

p.s bring your own glaze! lol (its nice and slippy! lol)


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Sounds good! My year will look pretty similar I think but not sure if I will do British and Europeans maybe just one.


Good stuff mate, tbh im not even sure if im doing euros 100% but bulldog seems to be thinking about gettin a team for it, if hes serious, why not eh  Just realised theres also the open as well in september :lol: damn thats alot of comps!


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Doing the YNE Masters in Ashington in February.


----------



## photo-flex (Jan 2, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> i have vids of comp in my journal and you cant even see it
> 
> this is me a few wks out
> 
> ...


Very good balance m8


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Jim did your Mrs wax your eyebrows while you were sleeping?


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

been blackmailed into trying for another baby so iv run pct and am 'au natural' now lol. gagging to do myself justice after fking up at the britain in the last few days of the diet last year.

ah well she might get caught quiet soon,then i might be able to squeeze a show in towards the end of the year.if not it will have to wait until 2012.will be stepping from 80kilo inters to the misters so sh1tting it a bit!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

photo-flex said:


> Your avatar is at batley, which one was it?


Hey buddy - that was at the NABBA UK on October just passed


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Planning to do Nabba Midlands on 8th may - toned class.


----------



## photo-flex (Jan 2, 2011)

rs007 said:


> Hey buddy - that was at the NABBA UK on October just passed


AH cool, I was behind the judges taking photos as I was also doing some backstage shots for the nabba magazine. what class did you do, hard to see you in that pic, cheers


----------



## photo-flex (Jan 2, 2011)

Kate1976 said:


> Planning to do Nabba Midlands on 8th may - toned class.


Good show, i was there for the october show. Always a good turn out the toned class, good luck


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

photo-flex said:


> Very good balance m8


thank you



SiPhil said:


> Jim did your Mrs wax your eyebrows while you were sleeping?


lol look at that pic and there is not a hair on me but you notice i have bald elbows lol wtf!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

photo-flex said:


> Very good balance m8





johnyboy said:


> been blackmailed into trying for another baby so iv run pct and am 'au natural' now lol. gagging to do myself justice after fking up at the britain in the last few days of the diet last year.
> 
> ah well she might get caught quiet soon,then i might be able to squeeze a show in towards the end of the year.if not it will have to wait until 2012.will be stepping from 80kilo inters to the misters so sh1tting it a bit!


ok 2 things buddy

1-i got my mrs up the duff on a massive cycle (of natty sups im a natty guy now i comp in ukbff lol) so man up and make some swimmers fast!

2-my 1st comp was 80k mr...... it aint scary so man up again pussy! lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

NABBA south westthen the Brits hopefully


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok 2 things buddy
> 
> 1-i got my mrs up the duff on a massive cycle (of natty sups im a natty guy now i comp in ukbff lol) so man up and make some swimmers fast!
> 
> 2-my 1st comp was 80k mr...... it aint scary so man up again pussy! lol


Oh big jim I wish I had it in me to 'man up' and be just like you! Lol

need to get my eyebrows and elbows shaved first eh mate?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I will be doing UKBFF leeds or 1 of the last qualifiers


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'm doing the UKBFF Bikini class


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

johnyboy said:


> Oh big jim I wish I had it in me to 'man up' and be just like you! Lol
> 
> need to get my eyebrows and elbows shaved first eh mate?


in your av im sure you have your elbows shaved? lol

p.s you need to add some size too lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

started prep and it sucks already LOL 

(love it really)


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> in your av im sure you have your elbows shaved? lol
> 
> p.s you need to add some size too lol


size isnt everything.................or so the missus keeps reasuring me!

anyway its easy to look big when your only 4ft tall lol..............


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

Photo-flex, so you are getting on stage again this year! Great stuff!


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

Im doing NABBA scotland i cant wait .


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

North East Champsionships. inters 80kg....First comp as well so looking forward to it


----------

